# Trolley Jack.



## Obanboy666 (Oct 1, 2021)

Looking to buy a low profile trolley Jack to carry in my motorhome, 3.5 tonne c class.
Would a 2 tonne Jack be adequate ? My thinking is I will only be using it in the event of a puncture so only lifting one corner of the motorhome.
Have a 5 tonne professional trolley Jack at home which is far to heavy / large to carry in motorhome garage.


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Oct 1, 2021)

The only trouble with the little 2 tone jacks they are a little unstable,
A decent bottle jack might be better and will take up less space.
I have a 4 ton trolley jack that I use when at home I also have a 2 ton trolley jack which is just about ok for the car but wouldn’t want to use it on the motorhome.
Luckily the motorhome came with a bottle jack which is supplied by Mercedes


----------



## Obanboy666 (Oct 1, 2021)

RichardHelen262 said:


> The only trouble with the little 2 tone jacks they are a little unstable,
> A decent bottle jack might be better and will take up less space.
> I have a 4 ton trolley jack that I use when at home I also have a 2 ton trolley jack which is just about ok for the car but wouldn’t want to use it on the motorhome.
> Luckily the motorhome came with a bottle jack which is supplied by Mercedes


Take your point ref stability, the one I’m looking at is wide so should be ok. Did look at bottle jacks but height is the issue hence a low profile trolley Jack.


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Oct 1, 2021)

How about the air bag type that pump up from the exhaust


----------



## molly 2 (Oct 2, 2021)

The main issue with any jack is the level of the ground  they all can and do slip .not good for your 3.5 ton of motorhome . Or  trapped hands . Trolly Jack's can be particularly  dangerous  on bad ground .


----------



## mistericeman (Oct 2, 2021)

Raptor 4x4 Inflatable Car Vehicle Jack 4T Ton Tonne Exhaust Air Jack Bag Lifting  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Raptor 4x4 Inflatable Car Vehicle Jack 4T Ton Tonne Exhaust Air Jack Bag Lifting at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products.



					www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## molly 2 (Oct 2, 2021)

mistericeman said:


> Raptor 4x4 Inflatable Car Vehicle Jack 4T Ton Tonne Exhaust Air Jack Bag Lifting  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Raptor 4x4 Inflatable Car Vehicle Jack 4T Ton Tonne Exhaust Air Jack Bag Lifting at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products.
> ...


OK on car or 4 wheel drive with strong sills not so good on a motorhome  with plastic  sides .


----------



## mistericeman (Oct 2, 2021)

molly 2 said:


> OK on car or 4 wheel drive with strong sills not so good on a motorhome  with plastic  sides .


They aren't designed to jack on sills.... 

But then I wouldn't jack any vehicle on the sill with anything other than the manufacturers supplied jack.


----------



## molly 2 (Oct 2, 2021)

mistericeman said:


> They aren't designed to jack on sills....
> 
> But then I wouldn't jack any vehicle on the sill with anything other than the manufacturers jack  .ok


----------



## mistericeman (Oct 2, 2021)

molly 2 said:


> All photos shows air    jacking on  sills , have a walk to your local tyre fitters  and watch .front and rear of sills   are reinforced , have you any experience using an air jack , air jacks  were made for rescue services  doing further damage to a vehicle is not an issue .


Designed to spread the load not concentrate it.... 
Yes I've used them several times both on 4x4s and on ordinary vehicles... 
My tyre fitters won't jack on sills 
(No1 they have no idea, of the structural integrity of the vehicles sills other than a brand new vehicle
No2 its safer to lift under axles/wish bones/subframe mounts) 

I don't doubt kwikfit etc would be happy to jack anywhere they can reach.... 

Personally Ill carry on doing what I've been doing for the last 40 years or so and what I was taught to do at college.


----------



## molly 2 (Oct 2, 2021)

Your comments  are valid for a professional , not good  for a motorhomer  that has no  mechanical experience  ,many people have been injured wrongly jacking up cars  let alone 3.5 ton motorhomes .most would wisely use a recovery company  , even the  task of removing a seized alloy wheel would  be impossible for most people .


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Oct 2, 2021)

2t would be man enough and  IMHO more stable than any bottle jack as it's base is bigger, the biggest problem is the full height you'd get and getting it onto level ground.


----------



## maingate (Oct 2, 2021)

mistericeman said:


> Designed to spread the load not concentrate it....
> Yes I've used them several times both on 4x4s and on ordinary vehicles...
> My tyre fitters won't jack on sills
> (No1 they have no idea, of the structural integrity of the vehicles sills other than a brand new vehicle
> ...


It should be noted that any motorhome with an AlKo chassis should NEVER be jacked on the rear axle.


----------



## mistericeman (Oct 2, 2021)

maingate said:


> It should be noted that any motorhome with an AlKo chassis should NEVER be jacked on the rear axle.


Or have anything bolted/drilled/attached to it that isn't approved by Alko


----------



## Fazerloz (Oct 2, 2021)

Obanboy666 said:


> Looking to buy a low profile trolley Jack to carry in my motorhome, 3.5 tonne c class.
> Would a 2 tonne Jack be adequate ? My thinking is I will only be using it in the event of a puncture so only lifting one corner of the motorhome.
> Have a 5 tonne professional trolley Jack at home which is far to heavy / large to carry in motorhome garage.


If I had room for one I would carry one.


----------



## molly 2 (Oct 2, 2021)

A small Trolly  jack would handle the  weight but would be very unstable  and proberbly not reach the hight to fully lift the wheel  and clear the skirt , the problem with small Trolly jacks is they have to roll forward  while jacking if it can't roll  freely  it will slip and may drop the van  , they need flat even  level ground ,  just my opinion  a small Trolly jack is not designed to lift a large heavy vehicle like a motor home, I personally  would use the supplied jack as that it what  was designed for.


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 2, 2021)

I use a 6t bottle jack as there are places for them on my van, I also carry some hard flat bits of wood to make up any height loss, and wheel chocks mat gloves torch, if you run alloy rims make sure you use anti fling grease on the mating face of the feckers wont come off due to dissimilar metal bonding, PS don't use copper grease.


----------



## Fazerloz (Oct 2, 2021)

molly 2 said:


> A small Trolly  jack would handle the  weight but would be very unstable  and proberbly not reach the hight to fully lift the wheel  and clear the skirt , the problem with small Trolly jacks is they have to roll forward  while jacking if it can't roll  freely  it will slip and may drop the van  , they need flat even  level ground ,  just my opinion  a small Trolly jack is not designed to lift a large heavy vehicle like a motor home, I personally  would use the supplied jack as that it what  was designed for.


A 2t trolly jack is designed to lift 2t be it car or motorhome etc it is just a hydraulic jack, the jack can't differentiate what it is lifting. All jacks can be dangerous. it's down to the user. The supplied jack would be just as dangerous on uneven/unstable ground.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Oct 2, 2021)

Many thanks to all for advise, suitability etc etc of a trolley Jack.
Hopefully it will only be used on my level drive for general maintenance issues and not out on my travels. I envisage the only time I may have to use it is if I’m in the back of beyond without a phone signal to call my recovery company. The model I have bought is low profile with an extra wide base and classed as a professional model with excellent user reviews so fingers crossed if I have to use I should be ok.


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 2, 2021)

Make sure it has a high lift as many small units don't, if not carry a few strong bits of hard wood to put under it.


----------



## SquirrellCook (Oct 2, 2021)

Just remember, jacks are safe. People are dangerous!


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Oct 2, 2021)

Also carry an axle stand too for safety


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 2, 2021)

RichardHelen262 said:


> Also carry an axle stand too for safety


Yes i do that as i have seen a jack burst once.


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Oct 2, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Yes i do that as i have seen a jack burst once.


Me too about a second after getting out from under the car


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 2, 2021)

RichardHelen262 said:


> Me too about a second after getting out from under the car


Hence i ither put a axle stand or two wheels under the side of cars I'm working on, better safe than sorry/dead.


----------



## wildebus (Oct 2, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Hence i ither put a axle stand or two wheels under the side of cars I'm working on, better safe than sorry/dead.


Always put the wheel you are taking off under the car when swapping over if no axle stand.  (and never but never get under a jacked up and unsupported car)


----------



## molly 2 (Oct 3, 2021)

10,000 people a year are seriously injured using  car jacks  in uk .


wildebus said:


> Always put the wheel you are taking off under the car when swapping over if no axle stand.  (and never but never get under a jacked up and unsupported car)


No matter what type or size the jack is


----------



## Obanboy666 (Oct 3, 2021)

wildebus said:


> Always put the wheel you are taking off under the car when swapping over if no axle stand.  (and never but never get under a jacked up and unsupported car)


That’s something I have always done, late father told me about it when showing me how to change a wheel when I first started driving.


----------



## GMJ (Oct 3, 2021)

Our MH came with the E&P levelling system fitted to it when we bought it second hand. It has been great when parking up to camp but also 3 days ago when we had a rear blow out whilst on the M6. I got the recovery guy out (eventually after 4 hours despite being a "priority") and used the levelling system to lift one side so the wheel could be changed.

The recovery guy was most impressed and also happy that he didn't have to mess around with jacks on the hard shoulder!


----------



## Fazerloz (Oct 3, 2021)

molly 2 said:


> 10,000 people a year are seriously injured using  car jacks  in uk .
> 
> No matter what type or size the jack is


Isn't that figure for the USA and includes other types of hoist as well and is over 10 years old from Forbes.  I seem to be unable to find anything to confirm your figure for the UK which seems very high. Would you be so good as to provide a link please to where you got your figure for the UK


----------



## molly 2 (Oct 3, 2021)

Fazerloz said:


> Isn't that figure for the USA and includes other types of hoist as well and is over 10 years old from Forbes.  I seem to be unable to find anything to confirm your figure for the UK which seems very high. Would you be so good as to provide a link please to where you got your figure for the UK


No just Google


----------



## Fazerloz (Oct 3, 2021)

molly 2 said:


> No just Google


----------



## mistericeman (Oct 3, 2021)

I suspect that figure is little more than figures dreamt up by someone.... 

And I reckon more folks are injured by not watching where they are walking each day than the spurious figure of 10,000... Especially as I cannot find anything from the HSE to substantiate the figure.


----------



## Fazerloz (Oct 3, 2021)

mistericeman said:


> I suspect that figure is little more than figures dreamt up by someone....
> 
> And I reckon more folks are injured by not watching where they are walking each day than the spurious figure of 10,000... Especially as I cannot find anything from the HSE to substantiate the figure.


Like myself you must need a lesson on how to use Google. Must try harder.


----------



## molly 2 (Oct 3, 2021)

mistericeman said:


> I suspect that figure is little more than figures dreamt up by someone....
> 
> And I reckon more folks are injured by not watching where they are walking each day than the spurious figure of 10,000... Especially as I cannot find anything from the HSE to substantiate the figure.


I could be wrong   but don't  hse only record work related accidents .not home diy  or private ?


----------



## mistericeman (Oct 3, 2021)

molly 2 said:


> I could be wrong   but don't  hse only record work related accidents .not home diy  or private ?


Possibly..... 

However I can't find anything online... 

Can you?


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 3, 2021)

Cert would not want a accident with my private


----------



## Fazerloz (Oct 3, 2021)

molly 2 said:


> I could be wrong   but don't  hse only record work related accidents .not home diy  or private ?


I can only imagine you must have seen the 10,000 UK figure on that reliable source facebook. As I can find nothing even when using meta's let alone google.
There comes a time when one should stop digging.


----------



## molly 2 (Oct 4, 2021)

Fazerloz said:


> I can only imagine you must have seen the 10,000 UK figure on that reliable source facebook. As I can find nothing even when using meta's let alone google.
> There comes a time when one should stop digging.


Yes one should


----------



## Thistle (Oct 4, 2021)

On the subject of Jack stands I use these, marketed as  “safety Jack stands” I’ve had them a few years now and they have been invaluable for working under the vans fitting water tanks etc. Each is rated at 5 ton and as can be seen in the second picture they have spring loaded locking pins which raises the vehicle up by another 6” or so


----------



## Thistle (Oct 4, 2021)

PS they are heavy so not exactly portable but when it comes to crawling about under any vehicle safety is paramount, I do miss my old chain driven Laycock Coronation four post lift though!


----------



## MartinFife (Oct 4, 2021)

Thistle said:


> On the subject of Jack stands I use these, marketed as  “safety Jack stands” I’ve had them a few years now and they have been invaluable for working under the vans fitting water tanks etc. Each is rated at 5 ton and as can be seen in the second picture they have spring loaded locking pins which raises the vehicle up by another 6” or so


Brilliant 2nd picture!!!


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 4, 2021)

My next job will be to make a set of long high rise ramps for the van.


----------



## Thistle (Oct 4, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> My next job will be to make a set of long high rise ramps for the van.


Yep very useful to, I bought the above thingies after buying a BMW F11 and realising my Halford ramps were too steep and fouled the front bumper when it was time to change the oil etc.

They can take the weight of my Dually sprinter as well which was handy when I needed to overhaul my Telma Retarder and one useful feature, due to the flat base, is they are even ok on gravel .


----------



## molly 2 (Oct 4, 2021)

Jack stands not sure  if they are  new  or not taken , from YouTube


----------



## Mick H (Oct 4, 2021)

Trolley jacks are an unnecessary weight, in a motorhome, and often contribute to other issues.


----------



## harrow (Oct 4, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> My next job will be to make a set of long high rise ramps for the van.


You could do with a pair of those big ramps that the car sales places use.

Some thing I made for myself about 12 years ago was 5 foot wooden extensions for halfords style ramps, it made the slope up more shallow and gentle.


----------



## harrow (Oct 4, 2021)

You have to click on the youtube link,


----------



## Wrightpm (Oct 5, 2021)

harrow said:


> You have to click on the youtube link,


Nice piece of kit but would like to see some diagonals in the main sections to reduce the likelihood of collapse. thanks for posting


----------



## Wrightpm (Oct 5, 2021)

2T trolley jack fine for 3.5 T. Use on level surface. Take a 1ft by 3 ft section of high quality 15mm ply to put under jack to allow it to roll as you lift. Experiment on a solid level surface to see how far jack rolls to help with placement of ply in future. I could roll as much as 6 inches. If it doesn't roll as it lifts then this contributes very significantly to the instability mentioned in previous posts.


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 5, 2021)

molly 2 said:


> Jack stands not sure  if they are  new  or not taken , from YouTube


Usless as the on the weal sills, always jack on a suspension part like the wishbone/chassis if possible, many a sill iv seen collapse under load.


----------



## molly 2 (Oct 5, 2021)

I wouldn't jack up old scoda on the sills either ,truck looks good though,


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 5, 2021)

Saw a chap jack a newish Fiat up on the sill for it to fold up inside, shitron and renault are well known for this too.


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 5, 2021)

molly 2 said:


> I wouldn't jack up old scoda on the sills either ,truck looks good though,


My campervan, strong bu--er underneath.


----------



## molly 2 (Oct 5, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Saw a chap jack a newish Fiat up on the sill for it to fold up inside, shitron and renault are well known for this too.


Some people can't read the handbook  and completely  miss the jacking points


----------



## Obanboy666 (Oct 5, 2021)

Wrightpm said:


> 2T trolley jack fine for 3.5 T. Use on level surface. Take a 1ft by 3 ft section of high quality 15mm ply to put under jack to allow it to roll as you lift. Experiment on a solid level surface to see how far jack rolls to help with placement of ply in future. I could roll as much as 6 inches. If it doesn't roll as it lifts then this contributes very significantly to the instability mentioned in previous posts.


Already tried it today on my drive and yes used a piece of 25mm ply. Worked perfectly and as I previously mentioned will only use it when out and about on my travels if no phone signal to contact recovery company.


----------



## cairngorm (Oct 6, 2021)

Never used my bottle jack in anger yet. I used the Fiat jack supplied to lift the mh enough to get the bottle jack onto something sturdy enough to lift it fully to what I wanted. Then retightened the Fiat jack to add another level of safety. Wouldn’t want to do that on the hard shoulder though.


----------



## GMJ (Oct 6, 2021)

Our new )to us) MH came with an E&P levelling system installed on it. It made a doddle of changing the wheel on the side of the motorway last week and again yesterday, when I swapped the wheels back over with the new tyre fitted.

Bit more expensive than a trolley/bottle jack solution though


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 6, 2021)

molly 2 said:


> Some people can't read the handbook  and completely  miss the jacking points


Still only thin tin,dont do it.


----------



## Markd (Oct 6, 2021)

I'm working towarfs getting a bottle jack that will go under outer ends of suspension arms.
That way only need to lift a few inches to get even a flat tyre off the ground.
Lifting the chassis requires far too much travel - particularly on an Alko chassis.
My first li e of attack will be the breakdown firm though!


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 6, 2021)

Markd said:


> I'm working towarfs getting a bottle jack that will go under outer ends of suspension arms.
> That way only need to lift a few inches to get even a flat tyre off the ground.
> Lifting the chassis requires far too much travel - particularly on an Alko chassis.
> My first li e of attack will be the breakdown firm though!


Are the two dwarfs handy then, I shall get a few at the weekend.


----------



## molly 2 (Oct 6, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Still only thin tin,dont do it.


Since the advent of crumple sones and safety cells  sills are reinforced  to stop  the cabin from folding in under impact  and allow doors  to open after certain speed impacts ,  sill jacking points  are fitted to a high strength  part of the  sill  and can used for jacking up a car safely , if done according to manufacturers hand  book  .


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 6, 2021)

molly 2 said:


> Since the advent of crumple sones and safety cells  sills are reinforced  to stop  the cabin from folding in under impact  and allow doors  to open after certain speed impacts ,  sill jacking points  are fitted to a high strength  part of the  sill  and can used for jacking up a car safely , if done according to manufacturers hand  book  .


I know all this, but not much use on a old car as I have seen many a jack fold them in, anyway the car goes up but the wheel don't, better to jack the wishbone.


----------



## mistericeman (Oct 6, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> I know all this, but not much use on a old car as I have seen many a jack fold them in, anyway the car goes up but the wheel don't, better to jack the wishbone.


I wouldn't use anything but the original manufacturers jack on the sill AND only then on a vehicle over 3 years old.... 

Much better as Trev says on a substantial suspension component.


----------



## SquirrellCook (Oct 6, 2021)

mistericeman said:


> I wouldn't use anything but the original manufacturers jack on the sill AND only then on a vehicle over 3 years old....
> 
> Much better as Trev says on a substantial suspension component.


Make sure it’s at the end of a suspension component or you may scrap the part.


----------



## mistericeman (Oct 6, 2021)

SquirrellCook said:


> Make sure it’s at the end of a suspension component or you may scrap the part.


Hence 'Substantial'


----------



## molly 2 (Oct 6, 2021)

I need a drink


----------



## molly 2 (Oct 6, 2021)

mistericeman said:


> I wouldn't use anything but the original manufacturers jack on the sill AND only then on a vehicle over 3 years old....
> 
> Hope  you don't get a puncture  in the first 3 years could be a long wait


----------



## molly 2 (Oct 6, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> I know all this, but not much use on a old car as I have seen many a jack fold them in, anyway the car goes up but the wheel don't, better to jack the wishbone.


I have seen outer sills collapse on new cars due to owners not reading the hand book  and missing  the jacking point completely.and still blame the jack


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 6, 2021)

Iv seen garages squash the sill flat at the bottom due to using a single pillar lift with swing out arms, don't like lifting on any part of a bit of folded tin at best.


----------



## Whiskey46 (Nov 2, 2021)

GMJ said:


> Our MH came with the E&P levelling system fitted to it when we bought it second hand. It has been great when parking up to camp but also 3 days ago when we had a rear blow out whilst on the M6. I got the recovery guy out (eventually after 4 hours despite being a "priority") and used the levelling system to lift one side so the wheel could be changed.
> 
> The recovery guy was most impressed and also happy that he didn't have to mess around with jacks on the hard shoulder!


Lucky you had a hard shouler.... Don't start me off about " Smart"/Death "Motorways!!!!!


----------



## Lunar (Dec 14, 2021)

I was given a 2-tonne trolley jack some time ago and tried it out under my Ducato-based 'van.     Placing it under the jacking points, at full extension it did not even lift the wheels off the ground, and it felt unstable:  I think "molly2" said it all.  I did think of investing in a bottle jack but I think it would have to be a twin extension jack - very expensive!!  
However, for me this is rather academic: since my particular model of 'van lacks capacity to carry a spare wheel I can't envisage a circumstance while I am travelling that would require me to jack up my van.   As a precaution, I have filled my tyres with "Airseal" pre-puncture sealant so I can keep moving should I have a puncture - unless as happened a few years ago with an earlier 'van, when some passing **** stuck a screwdriver through the sidewall of one of my front tyres while my 'van was parked on my drive:   with the tyre as flat as a pancake I could not then get the jack I had at the time under the jacking point, anyway.


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 14, 2021)

Lunar said:


> I was given a 2-tonne trolley jack some time ago and tried it out under my Ducato-based 'van.     Placing it under the jacking points, at full extension it did not even lift the wheels off the ground, and it felt unstable:  I think "molly2" said it all.  I did think of investing in a bottle jack but I think it would have to be a twin extension jack - very expensive!!
> However, for me this is rather academic: since my particular model of 'van lacks capacity to carry a spare wheel I can't envisage a circumstance while I am travelling that would require me to jack up my van.   As a precaution, I have filled my tyres with "Airseal" pre-puncture sealant so I can keep moving should I have a puncture - unless as happened a few years ago with an earlier 'van, when some passing **** stuck a screwdriver through the sidewall of one of my front tyres while my 'van was parked on my drive:   with the tyre as flat as a pancake I could not then get the jack I had at the time under the jacking point, anyway.


Thats why you lift the axle not the body.
No bother with my bus, and I always play safe with an axle stand of slip a wheel under to be safe.


----------



## Vanterrier (Dec 15, 2021)

In my 6.3M Ducato PVC I carry the standard jack which is up to the job of lifting and isn't too bad to wind up.
I also carry a 12 inch square of 6mm thick Aluminium treadplate as a base for the jack and I use one of the wooden levelling boards I always carry if I need extra lift.
Finally, I also use some wooden chocks/blocks either side of the tyre on the opposite side of the axle to the wheel I'm removing in case the jack does "fall over"... you cannot be too careful with these things.
I would love to carry a good trolley jack but I doubt if it alone would have sufficient lift and good ones are heavy and I dont have a lot of payload...
So many things to consider. ( Q: how many bottles of wine/beer does a good trolley jack weigh? )
K 
P.s. the underside of your bus looks very tidy Trevor


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 15, 2021)

This is what i have, there is hollow points on my front and rear for these.


----------

